# Meinungen zu WoW und AoC.



## Yaglan (17. August 2008)

Vor AoC habe ich WoW fast 4 Jahre gespielt. Und ich hatte eine Sehr gute Zeit hinter mir und auch eine Schlechte. 

Am 23 Mai habe ich mit AoC angefangen und musste mich ja schlieslich umstellen. Was das Kämpfen betrifft war die Umstellung von WoW auf AoC nicht wirklich Schwer. Es hat sehr viel spaß gemacht sogar und vieles hat mir gefallen wie man mit seinen Character spielen kann. Sogar das Sprinten Fand ich lustig. 

Nun schön und Gut ichhabe mal so aus Langeweile wieder WoW angefangen. Und ich muss sagen ich hbe mich Stark an AoC Gewöhnt.

Wenn ich in WoW Springe kommt mir das wie in Zeitlupe vor. Das spiel ist ansich sehr langsam gehalten. Was die Kämpfe betreffen dachte ich das umgehen in WoW ist kein problem nach der Langen spiel zeit. Aber das ist es.

Ich komme mit WoW nicht mehr klar. 

AoC ganz ohne frage braucht noch jede menge inhalt. Damit es als wirklich gut bezeichnet werden kann. 

Aber wo ich in WoW wieder einloggte war mein erster gedanke Verdammt ich muss ja noch 10 lvl lvln........ Dabei ist 70 Noch das lvl Cup.
Ich will mit meinen Character Sprinten geht aber nicht ich will auf den Mount meine Waffe ziehen geht nicht. Ich will mich auf den Mount Heilen mit Trank werde abgemountet.

Das Reisesystem ist in WoW mal schlimmer als in AoC. 
Wenn man neu ist in WoW ist das reisesystem cool weil man die Welt sehen kann. Aber nachher kotzt es den meisten eher an weil es auch verdammt lange dauern kann oder? 

Naja was macht für euch AoC besser als WoW oder WoW besser als AoC


----------



## Validus (17. August 2008)

Ich finde es ist eine abwechslung und ich bin ein realist und ich finde wow hat damit leider nichts zu tun da finde ich aoc besser auch grafisch musste mir zwar en neuen pc für 3000 tacken kaufen aber das war es mir wert jetzt kommt dx10 nur des neuste vom neusten das kampfsystem ist einfach toll auchmit den burgen das macht richtig fun wennn 24vs24 sich die köppe einahauen


----------



## Parat (17. August 2008)

Für mich ists beides irgendwie gleichdoof.^^

Aber ansonsten: AoC hat gute Ideen / Ansätze, aber die Umsetzung haperte, und inzwischen ist da nur noch Panik, und ich tipp mal, dass es recht rauschend untergeht.


----------



## Melian (17. August 2008)

wenn du erstmal wieder 1 woche wow spielst, biste schnell daran gewöhn.t

Ist halt so. Sind unterschiedliche Spielsysteme. Ich hab beides gleichzeitig gespielt, und kam mir dauern dselbst in die Quere.


----------



## apu. (17. August 2008)

ich würd glaub ich mehr spaß an aoc haben, wenn es auch für schlechtere rechner besser abgestimmt wäre - geht bei anderen spielen ja auch.

aber schlecht an aoc finde ich dass man nur ein startgebiet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Validus (17. August 2008)

tortage soll ja eig auch kein startgebiet sein nur zum tuturial erst nach dem du aus toratge raus bsit is das eig dein startgebiet aber wäre es für schlechetre rehcner wäre die grafik net so gut


----------



## Pacster (17. August 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich will mit meinen Character Sprinten geht aber nicht ich will auf den Mount meine Waffe ziehen geht nicht. Ich will mich auf den Mount Heilen mit Trank werde abgemountet.
> 
> Das Reisesystem ist in WoW mal schlimmer als in AoC.
> Wenn man neu ist in WoW ist das reisesystem cool weil man die Welt sehen kann. Aber nachher kotzt es den meisten eher an weil es auch verdammt lange dauern kann oder?
> ...




Sprinten kannst du bei WoW...ebenso brauchst du nicht ausschließlich auf das integrierte Reisesystem zurückgreifen(ist alles nur eine Frage des levels, der klasse, der ausrüstung oder des berufs).
Heilen und Waffe auf dem Mount ziehen, finde ich persönlich nicht gut....weil das verleitet die Leute nur noch mehr rumzureiten und andere zu nerven ohne sich wirklich stellen zu müssen. Bei AoC ist es nicht ganz so schlimm weil Pferde da halt saulahm waren(und wohl bis jetzt noch nicht gerade die schnellsten sind).
Wäre zwar nett wenn sich alle rumteleportieren könnten...aber das tut dem Spielgefühl glaube ich auf Dauer nicht gut. Da muss man dann abwägen ob mans lieber komfortabel oder lieber realistisch hat. Ich benutze übrigens je länger ich spiele desto mehr das wow-reisesystem weil man die wartezeit wunderbar nutzen kann um gerade was nachzuschauen..ne pizza in den ofen zu werfen...etc.. Das geht einem also nur auf den keks wenn mans eilig hat....


----------



## Wolfner (17. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Sprinten kannst du bei WoW...ebenso brauchst du nicht ausschließlich auf das integrierte Reisesystem zurückgreifen(ist alles nur eine Frage des levels, der klasse, der ausrüstung oder des berufs).



Naja, ich glaube das mit dem Sprinten und Reisen kann man nicht vergleichen, da es bei WoW wirklich nur bestimmten Klassen vorbehalten ist, bei AoC jedoch jedem dasselbe zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## bambix3d (17. August 2008)

Das Reisesystem in AoC ist ja mal mit Abstand das bescheidenste was ich je gesehen hab. Oder hat sich seit dem "ich sterbe am Anfang der Zone und belebe mich am Friedhof am anderen Ende wieder" etwas geändert?


----------



## trolldich (17. August 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> AoC ganz ohne frage braucht noch jede menge inhalt. Damit es als wirklich gut bezeichnet werden kann.
> 
> Aber wo ich in WoW wieder einloggte war mein erster gedanke Verdammt ich muss ja noch 10 lvl lvln........ Dabei ist 70 Noch das lvl Cup.


du hast es gerade selbst gesagt , warum haben die gleich ein lvl cup von 80 genommen , hätten sie am anfang nur 40 gemacht und dan nach und nach gesteigert aber nein gleich lvl 80 und den inhalt zu weit getreckt so das er für keinen bereich genug ist . 

und die instanzierung kotzt an (naja spiel in einem jahr mal wieder)


----------



## Gutebesserung (17. August 2008)

Ich denke das AoC verdammt viel auf Grafik Power und eben diesen Erwachsenen Effekt mit der FSK 18 Wertung abgezielt hat. Denke das es leider den selben Fehler wie vielle Spiele gemacht hat. Es sieht echt klasse aus, aber gutes Aussehen ist nicht unbedingt auch ein gutes Spiel. Wenn ich mir überlege welche Spiele ich immer noch gerne Spiele, dann ist da eigentlich keins darunter, das wirklich Grafikmässig top wäre. Echt süchtig machende Spiele faszinieren wegen dem Spielsystem, einer guten Geschichte und witzigen und innovativen Ideen. Es gibt schon einen guten Grund warum WOW, trotz oder gerade wegen, einer älteren Grafik Engine  so beliebt ist. Hier stimmt einfach das Gesammtkonzept und dazu kommt noch das ich keinen Rechner von 500-1000 Euro brauche um es zu spielen. Vielleicht wird sich AoC noch fangen, aber das wird ein harter weg.


----------



## attake (17. August 2008)

also ich hab in aoc nen eroberer gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und war anfangs auch ziemlich begeistert fon aoc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit der zeit hab ich dan n addon benötigt um überhaupt alle buttonsunterzubringen und mit den vielen möglichkeiten des eroberers klar zu kommen ...


dann fingen die nachteile an ....

jede woche das addon erneuern umd die mehrleisten zu haben .... ganz dof wars wenn die addons nicht immer nach patch fertig waren und ich so 1-2 tage manchmal nicht spielen konnte -_-
auch is mir das kampsystem welches ich am anfang genial gefunden hab mit der zeit auf den keks gegangen da es auch irgendwie sauumständlich und extrem aufwendig war ....
( wennich von der arbeit heimkomme und mich vor dem rechner entspannen will is aoc einfach die falsche wahl )

naja im endeffeckt ist ,nachdem die freude über die grafik und das neue kampsystem verflogen war , mir das spiel einfach eher auf den keks gegangen und ich begann die ganzen "nachteile" des spiels zu sehen :/

fieleicht spiel ich ja im herbst mienen lvl 48 eroberre nochmal n bischen ...

ich spiel jetzt wieder wow  und das is einfach angenehmer um am abend zu entspannen und nebenbei noch n bischen fernzusehen ^^

m.f.g.   ATTA


----------



## Mitrapriester-Viconia (17. August 2008)

Da würd ich grad was dazu sagen. Da ich doch annehme, dass das ganze eine WoW und AoC Vergleichung ist. Zumindest steht das so hier.



attake schrieb:


> jede woche das addon erneuern umd die mehrleisten zu haben .... ganz dof wars wenn die addons nicht immer nach patch fertig waren und ich so 1-2 tage manchmal nicht spielen konnte -_-



Sry? What? Jo, ich weiß, dass man nach jedem Patch ein neues Addon runterladen muss, Neue Version und so. Aber das ist doch bei WoW genau das gleiche. Ich denke sogar, dass das bei jedem MMO das gleiche ist.



attake schrieb:


> auch is mir das kampsystem welches ich am anfang genial gefunden hab mit der zeit auf den keks gegangen da es auch irgendwie sauumständlich und extrem aufwendig war ....
> ( wennich von der arbeit heimkomme und mich vor dem rechner entspannen will is aoc einfach die falsche wahl )



Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn ich mich vor den Rechner sitzte entspanne ich mich immer. Sogar bei einem Actionshooter. (Sogar wenn ich von einer Baustelle nachhause komme)

Zu den Vorhergehenden Posts:



Pacster schrieb:


> Sprinten kannst du bei WoW...ebenso brauchst du nicht ausschließlich auf das integrierte Reisesystem zurückgreifen(ist alles nur eine Frage des levels, der klasse, der ausrüstung oder des berufs).
> Heilen und Waffe auf dem Mount ziehen, finde ich persönlich nicht gut....weil das verleitet die Leute nur noch mehr rumzureiten und andere zu nerven ohne sich wirklich stellen zu müssen. Bei AoC ist es nicht ganz so schlimm weil Pferde da halt saulahm waren(und wohl bis jetzt noch nicht gerade die schnellsten sind).
> Wäre zwar nett wenn sich alle rumteleportieren könnten...aber das tut dem Spielgefühl glaube ich auf Dauer nicht gut. Da muss man dann abwägen ob mans lieber komfortabel oder lieber realistisch hat. Ich benutze übrigens je länger ich spiele desto mehr das wow-reisesystem weil man die wartezeit wunderbar nutzen kann um gerade was nachzuschauen..ne pizza in den ofen zu werfen...etc.. Das geht einem also nur auf den keks wenn mans eilig hat....





Ich denke, dass du AoC nie gespielt hast, sonst wüsstest du, dass die Waffe auf dem Mount zu ziehen noch lange nicht heißt, dass du jeden damit Killen kannst. Außerdem im Gegensatz zu WoW kickts dich in AoC sehr viel Schneller von einem Mount runter. Zumindest beim Pferd ist das so.
Die Gewöhnlichen 40er Pferde in AoC sind vielleicht gleichschnell oder nur annährend ein bisschen Langsamer als die in WoW. Der Unterschied ist nur, dass man in WoW mehr rennt.  Wie ging der Spruch nochmal? |Mit dem Mount geht es in WoW nicht schneller... Die Wege werden Länger.|
Was das Reisen angeht per Teleportation. Nun ja, man muss wenigstens nicht so SAU dämlich fliegen. Naja auf die Dauer spart man sich sehr viel Zeit. Wegen dem, dass man sich während dessen ne Pizza Reinschieben kann. Sry aber das kann man auch OHNE zu fliegen nicht? Wo liegt das Problem AFK zu gehen und ne Pizza zu machen? Ich weiß ja nicht. Auf die Dauer verkürz das Porten das ganze Game sicher um LÄNGEN!
Vorralem seid es die netten Kutscher gibt is das Reisesystem echt sehr schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



trolldich schrieb:


> du hast es gerade selbst gesagt , warum haben die gleich ein lvl cup von 80 genommen , hätten sie am anfang nur 40 gemacht und dan nach und nach gesteigert aber nein gleich lvl 80 und den inhalt zu weit getreckt so das er für keinen bereich genug ist .
> 
> und die instanzierung kotzt an (naja spiel in einem jahr mal wieder)



Ich weiß nicht wieso Funcom gleich lvl 80 genommen hat. Vielleicht hatten sie zu viele Skills für die Klassen was weiß ich. Aber wenn du meinst, dass sie das ganze zu viel Gestreckt haben und somit auch zuwenig Quests sind naja das Stimmt aber auch nur aus einem Grund.
Funcom hätte das Game so machen könne, dass die Quest gereicht hätten. Wenn sie keine 100% Droppchance bei Questmobs gemacht hätten. Das ganze WoW System ist auf das aufgebaut. Wenn jeder Mob in WoW ne 100% Droppchance hätte. Würde einem die Quest schon ab lvl 40 Spätestens ausgehen. (Zumindest vor dem Patch der die EXP für den Lvlup vor 60 reduziert hat.)
Früher sind sogar die Quests sogar ausgegangen trotz der öfteren Miesen Droppchance.



Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Ich denke das AoC verdammt viel auf Grafik Power und eben diesen Erwachsenen Effekt mit der FSK 18 Wertung abgezielt hat. Denke das es leider den selben Fehler wie vielle Spiele gemacht hat. Es sieht echt klasse aus, aber gutes Aussehen ist nicht unbedingt auch ein gutes Spiel. Wenn ich mir überlege welche Spiele ich immer noch gerne Spiele, dann ist da eigentlich keins darunter, das wirklich Grafikmässig top wäre. Echt süchtig machende Spiele faszinieren wegen dem Spielsystem, einer guten Geschichte und witzigen und innovativen Ideen. Es gibt schon einen guten Grund warum WOW, trotz oder gerade wegen, einer älteren Grafik Engine  so beliebt ist. Hier stimmt einfach das Gesammtkonzept und dazu kommt noch das ich keinen Rechner von 500-1000 Euro brauche um es zu spielen. Vielleicht wird sich AoC noch fangen, aber das wird ein harter weg.



Das ist gut Möglich. Sehr gerne Spiele ich zum Beispiel Baldurs Gate 2. (Erklärt den Namen von mir nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Aber wegen der guten Geschichte.... Naja bei WoW ist das mal sicher nicht der Fall. Sogar durch die Offenbarungsquests hat man in AoC mehr von Inhalt als in WoW. In WoW hängt absolut gar nix zusammen. Nur weil es Warcraft Games gibt sagt man, dass es einen Inhalt hat. (Den Blizzard übrigens durch Illidan kills usw. einfach nur zerstört) Wenn man die Conan Bücher gelesen hat, hat Conan sogar noch mehr Inhalt, weil es zb. Beim Kampf gegen Aztel dagegen Anknüpft.
Des weiteren ist es bei WoW eher so, dass es so VERDAMMT simpel ist, dass es jeder DAU (Dümmster aller anzunehmender User) spielen kann. Der größte Werbeträger für WoW war sowieso Diablo und nichts anderes. Einfach nur weil es von Blizzard kommt. Und ganz ehrlich. Sag mir einer den die Grafik von WoW nicht mindestens schon 1 mal Angepisst hat. (Übrigens sind die Ideen von Blizzard nicht Innoativ sondern verzweifelt wie zb. Blutelfen zur Horde damit Horde mehr gespielt wird [Was übrigens auch net ins Game passt, falls wer die Bücher kennt.])
Außerdem werden die Rechner immer besser. AoC wird ziemlich bald bei jedem Rechner laufen.


Alles in Allem, was ich noch dazu sage. (Ihr seid mich gleich los)

Nachdem ich AoC angefangen habe und kurz in WoW wieder reingeschaut habe (Da mein Bruder ein Acc hat) und ich einen Priester nur kurzzeitig gespielt habe, ist mir einiges aufgefallen. AoC zieht nicht. WoW ist nur ein DURCHGEZOGENES Game vom Anfang bis zum Ende!
1. Das Flugsystem
2. Die Reggphasen
3. Das Waffenskillen (Für was bringt mir der Lehrer den eine Waffe bei? Hä? Für was bezahle ich den eigentlich?)
4. Die Erfahrung von Quests und Mobs viel zu niedrig.
5. Die Ewige Rennerei von Land zu Land...
6. ...sowie die lange CD vom Ruhestein
7. ENDGAME FARMING! 

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist wieso soviele Spieler so enttäuscht von AoC sind. Anscheinend erinnern sich die meisten nicht an die Anfänge von WoW. Gut es haben nicht viele Gemerkt, da das Spiel einfach nur gezogen wird. Aber ein großteil der Länder war nicht annährend fertig. Ich denke, dass die Fertigstellung der Länder auch nicht in den Patchnotes beschrieben waren. Schließlich waren sie theoretisch ja schon da... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desweiteren. Das Endgame von AoC ist vielleicht noch nicht ganz fertig. Aber nur die PvP Richtung. PvE gibts sogar schon T3... Mom mal? Wann is Naxxrammas denn gekommen? Mehr als ein Jahr später... oO!

Also wenn ihr WoW und AoC vergleicht solltet ihr auch WoW am Anfang hernehmen (Das mehr Bugs hatte als AoC zumindest nach diesen paar Monanten [Der einzige wirkliche Bug ist das out of Memory, dass WoW übrigens auch hat... Aber nur bei einem schlechten Rechner. Spiel WoW mal auf einem 512 MB Ram Rechner und du bekommst bald mal Out of Memory])

Naja, dann lass ich euch in Ruhe

______________________________________________________________________________

Viconia, 80 Mitrapriesterin, Server: Asgard, RP-PVP
Gilde: Ritterorden


----------



## Shamaniko (17. August 2008)

@Mitrapriester-Viconia


Hätt ich nich anders beschreiben können ^^... 

Ne ich find du hast absolut Recht... vorallem die Geschichte von AOC find ich ma richtig gut.... also in WoW hatt ich iwie nie ne richtige durchgängige Story... und mir macht AOC einfach nur Spaß ^^ ich muss nich ewig farmen für nen haufen Kram (Berufe ausgeschlossen... das gehört ja iwie dazu ^^ ) aber so Ehre und so Farmen fand ich immer mega langweilig...das is nur so nen süchtig macher.... Und jetz diese  Titel System... naja ich mags iwie nich mehr....


----------



## Barok (17. August 2008)

Wieso sagen alle immer, wie es bei WoW anfangs war. Das war Früher. Heute ist heute. In den Spielen vor WoW war nicht mal ein "speichern möglich". In den alten MMO haben die Server z.b.: nur 1x in der Woche oder so die Daten gespeichert, ist der Server dazwischen abgestürtzt war nur ein Rollback möglich und alle Levels und Items bis dahin futsch. Wenn sowas ein MMO heutzutage hat können die sich auch nicht drauf rausreden war damals auch so. Also lasst bitte das Früher war es auch so. Heute ist heute und da erwartet man mehr ist auch normal. Immerhin konnten sich Funcom die Fehler ihres eigenen Games und das anderer Firmen anschauen und drauas lernen. Aber was wollen sie nicht sondern nur euer Geld. Der PvP Patch zieht sich ja auch die lassen sich gemütlich zeit, zahlen ja eh genug. Also ihr Fanboys spielt weiter und gebt Funcom Geld bis ihr draufkommt was für Mühl ihr im Moment spielt.

MfG Barok

P.S.: Alles entwickelt sich weiter. Wer würde z.B.: ein Auto kaufen wie vor 50 jahren mit Kurbel vorne dran 40 km/h maximal Geschwindigkeit und so. Sicher kann ich versuchen es zu verkaufen. Bisschen Propaganda wie bei AoC und es wird schon wer kaufen. Aber die meisten können drauf verzichten.

P.P.S.: @ Mitrapriester. Vergleichst du T3 in WoW mit T3 von AoC? Wenn wer ein Game macht wo die lvl 1 Mobs T1 droppen und mit lvl 99 dann Tier 99 hat das Game dann bereits Endcontent? Sogar noch nen bessren Endcontent im PvE als alle andren Spiele?


----------



## Tikume (18. August 2008)

Barok schrieb:


> In den alten MMO haben die Server z.b.: nur 1x in der Woche oder so die Daten gespeichert, ist der Server dazwischen abgestürtzt war nur ein Rollback möglich und alle Levels und Items bis dahin futsch.



Erm nein. Wie es bei Meridian war weiss ich nicht, aber schon auf UO trifft diese Ausnahme nicht mehr zu. Den schlimmsten Rollback den ich erlebt habe der ging über 2 Tage und das nur weils Probleme mit dem Backup gab.

Natürlich sind die Zyklen kürzer geworden (auch Ultima Online hatte schon vor Wow Release ein neues Backup System bekommen), aber das sind Detailverbesserungen.

Fakt ist jedoch dass sich jedes MMO mit der Zeit entwickelt und es schlicht unmöglich ist ein neues MMO zu bringen das zu Release den Umfang eines Spiels hat das schon Jahre am Markt ist.

Neue MMO's haben daher eigentlich primär nur den Vorteil der neuen Grafik. Ultima Online steckt Wow Featuremäßig in den meisten Belangen in die Tasche, nur mit der 2D Grafik lockt man eben keine neuen Spieler an.


----------



## sTereoType (18. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Neue MMO's haben daher eigentlich primär nur den Vorteil der neuen Grafik.


Mit der Aussage bin ich nicht einverstanden Tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es verbessern sich ja nicht nur die Möglichkeiten für bessere grafiken sondern auch neue tools um fehler besser zu finden . Auch ist die branche nun angesehener und hat oft mehr finazielle mittel um möglichst viele fehler zu vermeiden. das ein mmorpg trotzdem nie von anfang an ein perfekt funktionierendes uhrwerk ist, ist klar. nur darf man das halt nicht gleich so akzeptieren und sollte versuchen so nah wie möglich an perfekt ran zu kommen und das auch schon zu release.


----------



## Barok (18. August 2008)

Also ich hab früher Ragnarok Online gespielt und glaub das Spiel kam 2004 in Europa raus und bisl früher in Asien und dort hab ich 4x nen Rollback über fast ne woche erlebt(2x 6 Tage, 1x 5 Tage und 1x 4 Tage). KA vll gabs in Ultima Online ein bessres System als in dem Game, aber sowas wäre heutzutage nicht mehr denkbar. Würdest z.B.: in nem Game ein Seltenes Item aus nem Boss oder so looten mit 1% Dropchance und dann is weg, also ich würd das nicht akzeptieren. Primär gehts mir darum, dass man sich nicht immer auf Früher wars auch so rausreden kann. Das neue erfundene Sachen in nem MMO buggen können ok das seh ich zu 100% ein, aber die Kinderkrankheiten sollte man doch leicht rausbekommen bevor man es released. 

Wenn ich mir zu Beginn des ABS ein Auto gekauft hab, da hat es au nu net so gut funktioniert wie heute. Man lernt einfach mit der Zeit dazu und verbessert es, ist ja klar. Aber ich kauf kein Auto ohne Bremsen. Grundlegende Sachen müssen einfach zu 100% hinhaun zum Release aus Ende meine Meinung.

MfG Barok


----------



## Tikume (18. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage bin ich nicht einverstanden Tikume
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Letztendlich wurde das ganze aber auch komplexer (auch wenn sich das mehr auf die Präsentation bezieht). 

Ich denke dass viel unnötige Entwicklungszeit auch bei der Bereitstellung der Quests draufgeht. In früheren MMO's hattest Du halt deine Landschaft in die Du Monsterspawns gesetzt hast. Ende. Dafür hat dann aber auch das was fürs "Endgame" relevant war halbwegs funktioniert.
Und wenn man es sich mal genau überlegt: Quests sind Wegwerf-Content.


----------



## syron1 (18. August 2008)

Das mit Quests sind Wegwerfcontetn muss ich ja mal aufs schärfste kritisieren.
Quests machen ein Rollenspiel nunmal aus wurscht ob das online ist oder nicht, wenn ich strunz doof in der Gegend rumlaufen will und mich mit anderen messen will kann ich immer noch Quake spielen.

Neeee also Quests sind das absolute Herzstück meiner Ansicht nach.
Schon mal alleine deshalb weil ich in eine Welt eintauchen will, wissen will warum ich jetzt XY töen muss und soweiter und sofort.
Wäre ja komplett sinnlos einen Char auf max level grinden zu müssen, um DANN erstmals Content im eigentlichen Sinne zu erleben.
Denn darum gehts doch in einem MMO, immer wieder neue Quests zubekommen und zu meistern, dass WoW dieses Prinzip misshandelt und zu einer Itemhatz umfunktioniert hat, nach dem Motto "Du kannst die Quest erst lösen, wenn du XY Items hast, weil du sonst gemosht wirst." ist halt ne andere Geschichte.

Aber Quests=Rollenspiel -> MMO = immer mehr Quests + zig Rollenspieler. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Pacster (18. August 2008)

Mitrapriester-Viconia schrieb:


> Sry? What? Jo, ich weiß, dass man nach jedem Patch ein neues Addon runterladen muss, Neue Version und so. Aber das ist doch bei WoW genau das gleiche. Ich denke sogar, dass das bei jedem MMO das gleiche ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Er meinte vermutlich den Unterschied das man bei WoW seine Addons alle 6 Monate erneuern muß..bei AoC alle 2 Wochen. WoW ist nämlich im Gegensatz zu AoC ziemlich fertig und ernsthafte Eingriffe sind dort nicht ständig nötig....was dann dazu fürht das die Addons auch ein paar patches überleben und nur bei megapatches erneuert werden müssen.

Wozu zur Hölle soll ich denn dann eine Waffe auf dem Mount ziehen wenns nichts bringt(weil wenig Schaden) und wenn ich im Kampf dann eh sofort abgemountet werde? Wo ist da denn dann bitte der große Unterschied zu WoW? Die Animation des Ziehens der Waffe? Entweder man macht Kämpfen zu Pferd auch sinnvoll..oder man kanns gerade rauslassen.

Du kannst dir jederzeit eine Pizza reinschieben...das ist deine Sache. Nur wenn du dich übers Fliegen beschwerst dann kann ich dir halt raten in dieser Zeit was anderes zu machen...dann stört es nicht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich habe nie behauptet das Pizza-Hol-Zeit ein eingebautes tolles Feature von WoW ist....
Ich möchte mal wissen wie RP-Spieler mit Teleportation in AoC umgehen...;-)


Ich kann dir auch nach dem dritten Dungeon t3 reinschieben. Nur hat das nichts mit Endgame zu tun. Die Instanz bei AoC, die sich mit Naxx messen kann, musste mir aber erstmal zeigen. Die werden die auch in nem Jahr noch nicht haben.

Soweit ich weiß hatte WoW zu KEINER Zeit mehr Bugs und fehlenden Content(auf Spielerniveau) als AoC bei release(und vermutlich auch jetzt noch) hatte.


----------



## Grimtom (18. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> WoW ist nämlich im Gegensatz zu AoC ziemlich fertig und ernsthafte Eingriffe sind dort nicht ständig nötig....was dann dazu fürht das die Addons auch ein paar patches überleben und nur bei megapatches erneuert werden müssen.



Wie lange ist WoW auf dem Markt, und wie lange AoC ??  Februar 2005  ... also 3 Jahr und 6 Monate ... und ist erst "ziemlich" fertig !?
Und dann wird von einem Spiel erwartet, was gerade mal 3 Monate auf dem Markt ist ... PERFEKT zu sein ?? 
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die meisten hier, die WoW ach so toll finden erst recht spät damit angefangen haben, und eigentlich garnichts über die Anfangsprobleme wissen !?? z.B. das WoW die ersten Tage eigentlich unspielbar war .... !?? Serverlags, Serverabstürze, Quest die nicht gingen , man mit Glück eine Ewigkeit in Wartaschlange hing, weil die Userzahl von Blizz limitiert wurde ... um eben die Abstürze zu vermeiden ... und so weiter ... ?? Sollte das vergessen sein ... klar, 3 Jahre und 6 Monate .... ist ja auch schon so lange her .... Von all dennen, mit dennen ich damals angefangen hatte, ist keiner mehr bei WoW, schlicht und einfach, weil das ganze Ding einfach abgelutscht ist .... ich könnte wetten, die meisten hier, die WoW so super toll finden, sind nicht länger als 1 Jahr dabei. Plus/Minus 5 Monate. 



> Ich möchte mal wissen wie RP-Spieler mit Teleportation in AoC umgehen...;-)


Macht es den RP-Spieler mehr Spass etwa 20-30 Minuten auf dem Greif zu sitzen .... ? 



> Ich kann dir auch nach dem dritten Dungeon t3 reinschieben. Nur hat das nichts mit Endgame zu tun. Die Instanz bei AoC, die sich mit Naxx messen kann, musste mir aber erstmal zeigen. Die werden die auch in nem Jahr noch nicht haben.


Es soll auch Spieler geben, die pfeifen auf diesen Instanzmist von WoW. Nicht jeder hat Bock darauf zum 30sten mal sone Dreck Instanz zu machen, um irgend son lächerliches Lila-Pixel-Teil zu bekommen. Ich persönlich brauche eigentlich garkeine Instanz, selbst in 5 jahren nicht.  Und es würde mich wundern, wenn ich mit dieser Meinung alleine dastehen würde.


----------



## Evereve (18. August 2008)

Ich habe AOC mit Release angefangen und Wow Pause gemacht. Da mich die Lags und Bugs anfangs aber störten, hab ich nach ca 8 Tagen AOC auf Eis gelegt und wollte mit Wow weitermachen wie zuvor. 
Bereits beim Einloggen dachte ich mir "Alter Schwede, mir ist nie aufgefallen wie sch**** die Grafik eigentlich ist"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als nächstes drückte ich ständig die Sprintentaste und wunderte mich, dass nichts passierte....
Auch das "Target, Taste 1, Taste 1, Taste1, nächstes Target" usw ging mir recht schnell auf den Senkel. Alles Dinge, die mich vor AOC nie gestört hatten. 

Naja Ende vom Lied, nach 2 Wochen Wow hatte ich endgültig keine Lust mehr, bin aus meiner Gilde ausgestiegen, hab wow gekündigt und seither nicht mehr angefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spiele seitdem erst mal wieder AOC und werde bis WAR kommt auf jeden Fall mal dabei bleiben.


----------



## Tikume (18. August 2008)

syron1 schrieb:


> Das mit Quests sind Wegwerfcontetn muss ich ja mal aufs schärfste kritisieren.
> Quests machen ein Rollenspiel nunmal aus wurscht ob das online ist oder nicht, wenn ich strunz doof in der Gegend rumlaufen will und mich mit anderen messen will kann ich immer noch Quake spielen.



Vorgefertigte Quests haben absolut rein gar nichts mit Rollenspiel zu tun.

Rollenspiel ist wenn Spieler in einer selbst erdachten Story interagieren. In Ultima Online haben wir uns auch selbst Quests erdacht und veranstaltet. Aber "Töte 10 Wölfe für Harrison Jones" - das ist nichtmal Schmalspur RP.

Quests in der Art wie sie Wow, AOC und ähnliche verwenden dienen zu 95% nur dem Ziel das Leveln solo zu ermöglichen und weniger langweilig erscheinen zu lassen. Das ist sicher nichts schlechtes, nur ist mir der Preis dafür zu hoch wenn am Ende die eigentlichen Spielmechaniken fehlen.


----------



## Evereve (18. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> "Töte 10 Wölfe für Harrison Jones"



Harrison Jones, da fällt mir ein weiterer Grund ein, warum ich garantiert kein Wow mehr spielen werde. 
Wenn ich mir die Betavids so ansehe, sieht man NPCs wie Agent Skully, Agent Mulder, fahrbare Katapulte in Babyoptik, das kommende Motorrad -  das alles sind Dinge, die das Spiel für mich persönlich zu einem totalen Kindergarten verkommen lassen. Anfangs war eine Tinkerbell oder Haris Pilton ja noch lustig, aber irgendwann gehts mir zumindest ziemlich auf den Zeiger, wenn an allen Ecken und Enden nur noch Eastereggs und "Anspielungen" rumstehen, das wird langsam einfach zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Pacster (18. August 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Wie lange ist WoW auf dem Markt, und wie lange AoC ??  Februar 2005  ... also 3 Jahr und 6 Monate ... und ist erst "ziemlich" fertig !?
> 
> Macht es den RP-Spieler mehr Spass etwa 20-30 Minuten auf dem Greif zu sitzen .... ?
> 
> ...




Nö. Das mit den Addons ist ja schon seit Jahren so das man die nur alle 6 Monate oder so erneuern muss. das heißt das Spiel ist auch  seit Jahren auf diesem Level. In der Regel müssen die Addons ja nur geupdated werden weil was an der UI perfektioniert wird.....und nicht weil irgendwas auf Grund von Fehlern verändert werden muss.

20-30 Minuten? Machst du häufig Rundflüge bei denen du alle Flugstationen von 2 Kontinenten besuchst? Ich nicht....
2-3Minuten passt wohl eher.
Es geht auch nicht immer darum was am einfachsten/schnellsten ist. Sonst kann ich dir auch nen Spell geben der 1 million damage macht und instant ist und dann one-hittest du dich halt durchs game.....hey....super.

Erst geht's um t3 und das AoC ja vergleichbar mit Naxx ist. Ich mache mich über den Vergleich lustig...also kommst du mit "Instanzen sind eh scheiße"? Tolle Argumentation....

@Evereve: Man kanns auch anders sehen. Endlich kein ständig dämliches rumgehämmere mehr auf der Sprinttaste....und endlich kann man wieder einfach seine 2-3 Zauber wirken anstatt dieses dämliche Guitar-Hero für Athritiskranke für das gleiche Resultat machen zu müssen(denn in der Realität sieht es ja so aus das man bei Conan noch ein paar Pfeiltasten mehr klicken muss..dafür aber ewig Zeit hat und auch ohne das gezielt zu machen, locker gewinnt. Das ist weder anspruchsvoller noch sonstwas...nur halt mehr geklicke. Aber manche lassen sich da ja leicht täuschen....).


----------



## Evereve (18. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> @Evereve: Man kanns auch anders sehen. Endlich kein ständig dämliches rumgehämmere mehr auf der Sprinttaste....und endlich kann man wieder einfach seine 2-3 Zauber wirken anstatt dieses dämliche Guitar-Hero für Athritiskranke für das gleiche Resultat machen zu müssen(denn in der Realität sieht es ja so aus das man bei Conan noch ein paar Pfeiltasten mehr klicken muss..dafür aber ewig Zeit hat und auch ohne das gezielt zu machen, locker gewinnt. Das ist weder anspruchsvoller noch sonstwas...nur halt mehr geklicke. Aber manche lassen sich da ja leicht täuschen....).




Wieso lass ich mich täuschen? Wenn ich sage, es macht mir mehr Spaß, Kombos durchzuklicken oder spell weaving zu betreiben als nur einen Knopf zu drücken, hat das wohl eher was mit persönlichen Vorlieben als mit Täuschung zu tun.


----------



## buff_ed (18. August 2008)

Ich hatte ebenfalls AOC gespielt und eigentlich Gefallen daran gefunden. Vorher hatte ich Shooter bevorzugt und bin irgendwie über Spiele wie Spellforce und Titan Quest in's "Lager" der Rollenspieler gewechselt. Bin zwar bei AOC nicht mehr aktiv, da ich meinen Account aktuell auf Eis gelegt hatte, jedoch verfolge ich die Community noch sorgfältig um irgendwann wieder in Spiel aktiv einzugreifen. 

Leider verstehe ich einige Abkürzungen wie z.B. T3 in Bezug auf AOC und Wow nicht, welche Bedeutungen verbergen sich hinter der genannten Abkürzung? WoW hatte ich nie gespielt, daher sagt mit der Begriff Naxx ebenfalls wenig. Vielleicht könntet Ihr hierzu ebenfalls noch eine kurze Erläuterung zum meinigen Verständnis anführen?

Danke.


----------



## Validus (18. August 2008)

bambix3d schrieb:


> Das Reisesystem in AoC ist ja mal mit Abstand das bescheidenste was ich je gesehen hab. Oder hat sich seit dem "ich sterbe am Anfang der Zone und belebe mich am Friedhof am anderen Ende wieder" etwas geändert?




Du ahst ja mal Null Plan.... in der Zone gibt es Wiederbelbungspunket diese musst du entdecken sagen wir es gibt 5 in einer Zone du hast aber nur 3 entdeckt verreckst suchst dir aus den 3 aus wo du wiederblebt werden willst fertig hast du alle 5 kannst dich auch bei dem 4 oda  5 rezzen lassen also erzähl kein bullshit


----------



## Validus (18. August 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> du hast es gerade selbst gesagt , warum haben die gleich ein lvl cup von 80 genommen , hätten sie am anfang nur 40 gemacht und dan nach und nach gesteigert aber nein gleich lvl 80 und den inhalt zu weit getreckt so das er für keinen bereich genug ist .
> 
> und die instanzierung kotzt an (naja spiel in einem jahr mal wieder)


 


???? Wie denn sonst dann wird ja noch mehr gegankt stat 100 Leute auf Hellsand dann 1000 dann fickt sich da ja jeder und vorallem die Grafik ohne Istazierung würde alles zu zammenbrechen ...... 
null ahnugn hast du einfach mal ein bisschen dum daher geschwätzt


----------



## Flooza (18. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> ???? Wie denn sonst dann wird ja noch mehr gegankt stat 100 Leute auf Hellsand dann 1000 dann fickt sich da ja jeder und vorallem die Grafik ohne Istazierung würde alles zu zammenbrechen ......
> null ahnugn hast du einfach mal ein bisschen dum daher geschwätzt




/sign


----------



## Evereve (18. August 2008)

buff_ed schrieb:


> Leider verstehe ich einige Abkürzungen wie z.B. T3 in Bezug auf AOC und Wow nicht, welche Bedeutungen verbergen sich hinter der genannten Abkürzung? WoW hatte ich nie gespielt, daher sagt mit der Begriff Naxx ebenfalls wenig. Vielleicht könntet Ihr hierzu ebenfalls noch eine kurze Erläuterung zum meinigen Verständnis anführen?
> 
> Danke.



Die sogenannten T Sets stehen für "Tier Set". Je höher die Zahl, desto besser das Set. Vor dem Addon in wow war T0 das erste, ein Set aus kleinen Instanzen. Dann kamen die Raidinstanzen mit T1, T2 und T3. 
Bei T3 sind wir dann auch schon bei Naxx. Die Abkürzung steht für Naxxramas, das war vor dem Addon die höchste und schwerste Instanz. Jetzt mit dem neuen Wow Addon, das bald erscheint, wird diese Instanz etwas aufgepäppelt und dem neuen Maximallevel angepasst. Hintergrund ist u.a., das vor dem Addon sehr viele Leute Naxx nie von innen gesehen haben und das schade fanden. Jetzt kann man es dann quasi noch mal erleben. 
Mit dem Anfang 2007 erschienenen Addon The burning crusade wurde das maximale Level auf 70 angehoben. Auf 70 konnte man dann wieder T Sets zusammensuchen. Angefangen mit T4, über T5 und T6. T6 ist im Moment das höchste. 
Mit dem neuen Addon wird das Maximallevel wieder angehoben, diesmal auf 80, und es wird wohl wieder neue Tier Sets geben. T7, T8 usw.

In AOC gibts diese Sets auch, verhält sich vom Prinzip her ähnlich wie in wow.


----------



## Shintuargar (18. August 2008)

70, nicht 80. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir macht WoW einfach mehr Spaß, das ist der einzige Grund wieso ich kein AoC (mehr) spiele. Jedes der beiden Spiele hat sicherlich seine Vor- und Nachteile. Am Ende entscheidet allerdings immer der Spaßfaktor. Deswegen muss AoC kein schlechtes Spiel sein.


----------



## bambix3d (18. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Du ahst ja mal Null Plan.... in der Zone gibt es Wiederbelbungspunket diese musst du entdecken sagen wir es gibt 5 in einer Zone du hast aber nur 3 entdeckt verreckst suchst dir aus den 3 aus wo du wiederblebt werden willst fertig hast du alle 5 kannst dich auch bei dem 4 oda  5 rezzen lassen also erzähl kein bullshit



Das ist genau das, was ich beschrieben habe. Hab das Game auch ne Weile gezockt, hat sich seitdem also nichts geändert. "Super" Reisesystem.



Validus schrieb:


> ???? Wie denn sonst dann wird ja noch mehr gegankt stat 100 Leute auf Hellsand dann 1000 dann fickt sich da ja jeder und vorallem die Grafik ohne Istazierung würde alles zu zammenbrechen ......
> null ahnugn hast du einfach mal ein bisschen dum daher geschwätzt



Und wieder lässt er den Primaten raushängen. Im Kartoffelkeller großgezogen worden? Die Instanzierung macht das Game halt leider langweilig mit der Zeit. Wirkt alles nicht sonderlich zusammenhängend, mag halt ein Problem der guten Grafik sein, finde es trotzdem nicht gut gelöst.


----------



## Albatou (18. August 2008)

Naja, mittlerweile bin ich wieder nen WoWler und spiel grad mein Pala-Tank. Ich kann mich über AoC nicht beklagen, grad wenn man von WoW kommt, macht das Spiel anfangs verdammt viel Spass. Das flacht aber auch schnell wieder ab und das tägliche Einerlei stellt sich wieder ein. Und da ich in WoW schon viel erreicht hab und jede Menge Leute kenne, spiel ich halt dort weiter. Hät ich nie WoW gespielt würd ich sicher bei AoC bleiben. Naja, zumindest bis endlich mal ein gutes SciFi-MMORPG rauskommt (nein, Tabula Rasa ist nicht gut, nicht mal akzeptabel sondern einfach nur Dreck^^). Ich kann mittlerweile keine Elfen und Zwerge mehr sehen und was ist ein rosa-leuchtendes Schwert schon gegen ne coole Plasmakannone? xD

Hf und spielt doch was ihr wollt, interessiert eh kein Schwein^^


----------



## Skelettron (18. August 2008)

warum redet hier jeder über teleportieren bei aoc... leute das sind ladebildschirme... hätten die leute vom funcom besser programmiert und wäre die einzelnen gebiete nicht alle instanziert hättest du auch ne wagenfahrt / schifffahrt bekommen.

und weiterihn flugpunkte sind eindeutig schneller und bequemer. WOW: von orgrimmar bis tanaris flugline 7min über 3 gebiete hinweg wo ich bequem mich zurücklehen oder gar vom pc weg kann, und hab ein kontinent fast überflogen. AOC: von Tarantia bis Felder der toten zwei Ladebildschirme und ein langesgebiet wo man durch reiten muss (wenn man ein mount hat) dauer mindestens 10min und ich muss selbersteuern... 

und was meines erachten zu einem guten mmo gehört, ist ein feeling für die welt in der ich spiele... das wird aber durch ladebilschirme zerstört.

@Albatou, wenn dir eine alte half-life 1 grafik nichts aus macht, zock neocron2 ist eins der besten sci-fi mmo's und das pvp ist spitze. nur die grafik ist leider nicht so der hit mehr.


----------



## Albatou (18. August 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> und was meines erachten zu einem guten mmo gehört, ist ein feeling für die welt in der ich spiele... das wird aber durch ladebilschirme zerstört.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben^^ /Sign


----------



## buff_ed (18. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Die sogenannten T Sets stehen für "Tier Set". Je höher die Zahl, desto besser das Set. Vor dem Addon in wow war T0 das erste, ein Set aus kleinen Instanzen. Dann kamen die Raidinstanzen mit T1, T2 und T3.
> Bei T3 sind wir dann auch schon bei Naxx. Die Abkürzung steht für Naxxramas, das war vor dem Addon die höchste und schwerste Instanz. Jetzt mit dem neuen Wow Addon, das bald erscheint, wird diese Instanz etwas aufgepäppelt und dem neuen Maximallevel angepasst. Hintergrund ist u.a., das vor dem Addon sehr viele Leute Naxx nie von innen gesehen haben und das schade fanden. Jetzt kann man es dann quasi noch mal erleben.
> Mit dem Anfang 2007 erschienenen Addon The burning crusade wurde das maximale Level auf 70 angehoben. Auf 70 konnte man dann wieder T Sets zusammensuchen. Angefangen mit T4, über T5 und T6. T6 ist im Moment das höchste.
> Mit dem neuen Addon wird das Maximallevel wieder angehoben, diesmal auf 80, und es wird wohl wieder neue Tier Sets geben. T7, T8 usw.
> ...



Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Das "Tier Set" ist dann nicht ersichtlich sondern es umschreibt die Schwierigkeit des Gebietes oder der Instanz welche man z.B. in Foren nachlesen kann. Die Bezeichnung T0 oder T1-T3 bezieht sich somit auf die Gebiete und nicht auf den einzelnen entwickelten Charakter. Ich hoffe ich hatte es richtig verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gw1200 (18. August 2008)

bambix3d schrieb:


> Das ist genau das, was ich beschrieben habe. Hab das Game auch ne Weile gezockt, hat sich seitdem also nichts geändert. "Super" Reisesystem.




Das Reisesystem wurde geändert. Man kann jetzt von den Kutschern aus auch in die weiter entfernten Gebiete zonen. Das Suizid-Reisesystem ist schon eine Weile nicht mehr erforderlich. Die Pferde sind auch nicht mehr ganz so teuer. Auf alle Fälle finde ich dieses Reisesystem effizienter als in WoW.


----------



## bambix3d (18. August 2008)

gw1200 schrieb:


> Das Reisesystem wurde geändert. Man kann jetzt von den Kutschern aus auch in die weiter entfernten Gebiete zonen. Das Suizid-Reisesystem ist schon eine Weile nicht mehr erforderlich. Die Pferde sind auch nicht mehr ganz so teuer. Auf alle Fälle finde ich dieses Reisesystem effizienter als in WoW.



Na das klingt doch schon besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (18. August 2008)

gw1200 schrieb:


> Das Reisesystem wurde geändert. Man kann jetzt von den Kutschern aus auch in die weiter entfernten Gebiete zonen. Das Suizid-Reisesystem ist schon eine Weile nicht mehr erforderlich. Die Pferde sind auch nicht mehr ganz so teuer. Auf alle Fälle finde ich dieses Reisesystem effizienter als in WoW.




Das kommt auch immer darauf an wie effizient man das vorhandene System ausnutzt. Ruhestein. Portale von Magiern/Hexern, Portsteine, Dunkles Portal des Todesritters, Port durch verlassen der Gruppe in Instanzen, Ingenieur-Ports, Zeppelline/Tiefenbahn/Schiffe, normale Flugrouten, eigene Mounts. Du bist überall relativ schnell wenn du die geeignetste Methode wählst. Wer da natürlich nicht ein bißchen vorausschauend spielt, sitzt am Ende halt irgendwo in der Pampa und muss nen langsamen weg raus wählen...selbst schuld.



@buff_ed: Tiersets sind die höchsten Sets, die man jeweils kriegen kann. Diese gibt es eigentlich immer in den jeweiligen Endinstanzen.Sprich: Als scholomance und stratholme noch mehr oder weniger Endinstanz waren, gabs da t0(was man dann noch zu t0.5 aufrüsten konnte), dann kamen die nächsten Instanzen wo es t1....dann t2...und in Naxx als Endinstanz vom Ur-WoW halt t3 gab. Da man in diesem Bereich den Maximallevel erreicht hat sind diese t-sets(bzw. andere drops aus den Instanzen, die aber meist nicht ganz so gut sind wie die sets weil der set-bonus fehlt) dann eigentlich auch die einzige Möglichkeit seine Kampfkraft entscheidend weiter zu verbessern und damit auch die Voraussetzung um in schwerere Instanzen zu gehen und bessere t-sets zu erhalten.
Das gleiche gabs dann mit BC.
Was die Namensgebung angeht, ist es immer etwas kompliziert weils auch nicht ganz durchgängig ist. Da gabs dann noch das Postbotenset, t0.5(wie gesagt),zul-aman-set...und in der Endinstanz von Burning Crusade(Kil'jaeden) gibt es wohl auch noch eins was dann eigentlich t7 sein müsste wenn ich das richtig sehe(wobei die Spieler offenbar nur bis t6 rechnen. Da ich mehr pvp-mache, kenne ich mich da nicht mehr so aus). Dazu kommen dann noch die Ehre-sets und die s1-s4 sets(das sind die sets, die man über pvp erhält und die auch eher auf PvP-zugeschnitten sind. S1 ist arena-season1-set und sieht grafisch so aus wie das t4-set nur mit anderen Farben und halt werten. Hast du ein s4-set was grafisch so aussieht wie t7...bist du damit in etwa so gut ausgerüstet fürs PvE wie mit dem t5-set. Andersrum funktioniert dies allerdings nicht denn t-sets sind größtenteils nicht sinnvoll für PvP weil keine "Abhärtung" drauf ist, welches nunmal im PvP entscheidend ist). Jetzt verstehst du zwar vermutlich auch nur noch Bahnhof...aber wenigstens habe ichs versucht. ;-)

Naxx gilt unter den Spielern als die anspruchsvollste und stimmungsvollste Instanz in WoW(natürlich nur für ihren level. Ist nunmal ne 60er Instanz und wenn man da mit lazter 70ern reinrennt ist sie natürlich leichter). Auch deshalb wird sie in Northrend wieder verwendet.


----------



## Yaglan (18. August 2008)

Also Reisesystem wurde Geändert. Auch da kann man noch ein paar kleine Verbesserungen machen aber es ist ok. 

Es gibt in jeden Hauptgebiet einen Kutscher. Cornage Khemi und Alt Tarantia. Der dich in Jedes gebiet des Königreiches Bringen kann. 

Was ich mit den lvl meinte. Ich habe mich schon an lvl 80 gewöhnt da mein Barbar 80 ist. Ich log in WoW ein sehe mein Character ist 70 denk dann als erstes scheisse da muss ich ja noch 10 lvl machen denk aber nicht das das lvl Cap bis 70 geht. 

In AoC wird glaube ich die geschichte Streng weiter erzählt was in den Conan büchern schon bekannt war.

Das kann WoW bis jetzt nicht bieten das wird immer nur Stückchen weise erzählt. Und dann haste das nächste Kapittel. 

Und wieso man AoC mit den anfang von WoW vergleichen hm da fällt mir ein das kann man wirklich nicht. Die anforderungen sind höher geworden das kann sein aber es ist was Komplizierter. 

Man darf AoC überhaupt nicht mit WoW vergleichen es ist eine Komplett andere Klasse. 
Jedes spiel Läuft auf verschiedene Engine. Und das was bei WoW benutzt wurde war eher alt als Neu. Man hatdies schon in anderen spielen benutzt und konnte daraus lernen. 

AoC ist was ganz neues. Da sind mehrere Engins enthalten die das erste mal glaube ich in ein RPG und dann sogar in ein MMORPG verwendet wurden was alles viel schwerer macht.


----------



## Evereve (18. August 2008)

buff_ed schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Das "Tier Set" ist dann nicht ersichtlich sondern es umschreibt die Schwierigkeit des Gebietes oder der Instanz welche man z.B. in Foren nachlesen kann. Die Bezeichnung T0 oder T1-T3 bezieht sich somit auf die Gebiete und nicht auf den einzelnen entwickelten Charakter. Ich hoffe ich hatte es richtig verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja so ca kann man es ausdrücken. Heute ist das Lootsystem in wow etwas umständlicher, vor dem Addon war es so: Du gehst nach Molten Core, die sogenannte T1 Instanz. Dort haben die Bosse dann Setteile von allen Klassen dabei. Boss X hatte den Helm, Boss Y die Schultern usw. Nun hieß es hoffen, dass das Teil der eigenen Klasse droppt. Zusammengebaut hieß das Set dann umgangssprachlich T1, in echt hatte es aber andere Namen.
Mein Krieger T6 hieß in echt zB Schlachtrüstung des Ansturms. Ob jmd T5, T6 oder T0 trägt, weis man nur, wenn man sich mit den Sets etwas auskennt, mit der Zeit erkennt man sie am Äußeren. Die Bezeichnung T6 und Co taucht aber im Spiel nicht auf. Ein Gnomenhexer mit quietschbuntem Helm, der breiter als der Gnom hoch ist und sich ausbreitenden Flügeln erkennt das geschulte Wowauge gleich als T6 für Hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (18. August 2008)

Beide Spiele haben ihre Reize.

Aber WoW hat die diesigen bei mir schon abgeflacht, da diese ständige Farmerei und Raiderei mir aufn Zeiger geht. 
Besonders weil es nichts neues ist und es sehr schwer ist einen Raid zu finden wo man sagt man entwickelt die Taktiken selber und ließt sie nicht irgendwo nach. 
Wo bleibt da der Reiz?

Age of Conan ist für mich noch frisch.
Klar, viele Dinge sind ähnlich wie bei WoW, aber ein das ist in jedem Genre so.
Ein weiterer Punkt wo für mich für Aoc spricht ist die Community.
Klar, es gibt auch hier wieder Querzünder (wie überall), aber ich pers. empfinde dass es weniger sind wie in WoW.

Ich bin zwar mit meinen Chars noch lange nicht am Levelcap, aber ich habe noch frischen Inhalt. Den hab ich in WoW nicht mehr, bzw nur bei einem Fraktionswechsel, und ich hab derzeit keine Lust nen Char auf 70 zu ziehen, da ich ja einen hab der auch am (mittlerweile ausgelutschen) Raid-Inhalt mitmachen kann (wenn der Acc aktiv ist).

Auch die Grafik spricht mich bei Aoc mehr an, wenn auch WoW seinen Charme hat, da das Design irgendwo Zeitlos ist.

Das Kampfsystem macht mir persönlich auch mehr Spaß.
Ich spiel in Aoc einen Waldi, welcher anscheinend eine der besten Klassen ist (vom Kampfsystem her gesehen).
Vor allem muss ich mehr machen wie in WoW. Dort war der Main nen Mage, und egal ob beim Raiden, Farmen oder Questen, ich stand nur da und hab die gleichen Tasten gedrückt (mit Ausnahmen natürlich). Klar, eine gute Rotation macht irgendwo Spaß, aber wenn man in einer Stammgruppe unterwegs ist und dauernd in den gleichen Instanzen rumrennt kann man fast schon die komplette Ini per G-15 Makro spielen. Das ist (bisher) bei Aoc nicht der Fall.

Alles in allem Spiel ich derzeit LotRO und Aoc, weil die beiden Spiele mir einfach mehr Spaß machen.
Der derzeitige Hauptgrund, mich wieder in WoW einzuloggen, wären Bekannte zum Quatschen.
Soll aber nicht heissen dass ich total gegen WoW bin ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettron (18. August 2008)

oh man, wenn ich das immer höre wow hat keine geschichte oder sie wird nur addon technisch erzählt... aber alle anderen spiele haben geschichte pur.

ließt ihr eigentlich ihrgend einen quest text durch? schade denn jede 10 quest oder noch mehr hat was mit dem hintergrund von wow zutun... und die geschicht von dem künftigen addon würde im ur spiel schon erzählt... nur ein kleines von tausenden.... Die Verlassenen: Loderon (jetzt Undercity / Unterstadt seit anbeginn von WOW dabei) war die heimatstadt von Arthas und sein Vater war dort könig. Arthas haut ab wird lichking, kommt mit untoter armee zurück und zerstört die stadt. Lady Syvanas, anfürherin der verlassene... war eine Hochhelfe (hochhelfen nun Blutelfen, aber andere geschichte) wurd von arthas in eine banee verwandelt, sagte sich von der geisel los mit ein paar andern untoten und gründeten die verlassenen... von anfang an war das alles bekannt... kleiner hintergrund zu arthas der ja jetzt NEU ins spiel kommt.

Allerdings kenn ich zum grössten teil nur de horde geschichten da ich immer horde war/bin/sein werde... kann sein das die allys keinen so grossen geschichts pool haben... ansonsten kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen das soviel meinen wow hat keine story...

nur weil wow einen nicht immer mit der nase drauf stösst wie hier werde stufe 20 dann erfährst du mehr... ah du bist lvl20, so da hast ein häpchen geschichte und nun geh und werde lvl 30 dan erzähl ich dir mehr... mach in wow alle questen und liess sie dir gut durch dann wirst du mehr story bekommen wie dir lieb ist...

PS: hab schnell geschrieben und nicht auf fehler geachtet... also spart euch das die zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (18. August 2008)

WoW ist nun mal branchenkönig und hat maßstäbe gesetzt - sehr hohe maßstäbe. natürlich setzt wow auch weiterhin maßstäbe, aoc ist ein neues spiel, doch sollte man zumindest aus den fehlern von wow gelernt haben. man bringt kein spiel in der beta phase raus, das ist absolut tödlich und vergrault die community.
zum endgame content: im frühen wow gab es erst später die großen raidinstanzen, doch war das kein problem, dass zB naxx erst spät implementiert wurde, weil die sets per zufall gedroppt sind.
jetzt kriegt man marken die man für die jeweilige skillung eintauschen kann, und zzt sind wir beim t6, nicht t7 weil sunwell lediglich das alte black temple equip erweitert.
zum reisesystem: wenn man in wow ganz frisch ist und viele tolle sachen entdecken kann, macht so ein flug mit dem windreiter/greifen schon ziemlich viel spaß, man kann die gegend erkunden und viel entdecken. klar; nach einiger zeit wird es durchaus anstrengend wenn man immer wieder die selbe route fliegt, doch kann man währenddessen den chat lesen oder sonst was machen.
WoW hat und hatte viele fehler, die meisten werden jedoch schnell behoben. bei funcom jedoch hat man nicht aus den massenhaften community flames und aufständen (blockieren von shattrat etc) gelernt, man hat ein vollkommen unfertiges spiel released und patched jetzt alles nach. 

Fazit: 
WoW ist und bleibt Platzhirsch, mit dem neuen Addon wird es wahrscheinlich noch ein paar mehr Leute wieder anlocken können, zudem wird endlich die Warcraft 3 Geschichte richtig aufgegriffen, in Classic und BC ist man wenig/gar nicht mit der Story in Berührung gekommen.

AoC hat viele tolle Ideen versucht umzusetzen, doch ist gescheitert weil man zu früh released hat, WHO wird wohl ebenso unfertig beim Release sein - allein die Contentstreichungen sprechen schon für sich. 

Dieses Fazit soll keine Lobhuldigung auf Blizzard sein, viel hat mich an WoW angekotzt und nervt immer noch, doch hört man aus der Beta sehr viele Fortschritte, endlich wird die Community ernst genommen und wirklich Maßnahmen ergriffen um viel geforderte Wünsche umzusetzen.

Deshalb werde ich wohl bei WoW bleiben, nicht unbedingt gerne, doch ist es das einzige wirklich ausgegorene Spiel.

so long
when


----------



## Held² (18. August 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Es soll auch Spieler geben, die pfeifen auf diesen Instanzmist von WoW. Nicht jeder hat Bock darauf zum 30sten mal sone Dreck Instanz zu machen, um irgend son lächerliches Lila-Pixel-Teil zu bekommen. Ich persönlich brauche eigentlich garkeine Instanz, selbst in 5 jahren nicht.  Und es würde mich wundern, wenn ich mit dieser Meinung alleine dastehen würde.



Ja es gib auch solche spieler und die machen PvP nur das ist eben das große Problem in AOC es gibt noch kein richtiges PvP system und die klassen sind in AOC noch nicht richtig balanced was den Spielspaß nochmals killt
Ich glaube das ist auch das große problem an AOC wieso so viele aufgehört haben zu spieleö (ausser den bugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) einfach weil sie kein ziel hatten wieso sie bis lvl 80 leveln solln wenn es mit 80 nichts gibt ausser ein paar inis die nicht wirklich herausfordernd sind und ein pvp system das nur aus ganken von lowies besteht (und wodurch den Spielern der spielspaß  nochmals verdorben wird weil sie andauernd gegankt werden und nicht leveln können)
Aber was ich wirklich heftig finde ist das sogar einige fähigkeiten in AOC richtig verbuggt waren und das sie so einfach nur nutzlos waren(ich weiss nicht wie es jetzt ist)
mfg Held²


----------



## buff_ed (18. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ja so ca kann man es ausdrücken. Heute ist das Lootsystem in wow etwas umständlicher, vor dem Addon war es so: Du gehst nach Molten Core, die sogenannte T1 Instanz. Dort haben die Bosse dann Setteile von allen Klassen dabei. Boss X hatte den Helm, Boss Y die Schultern usw. Nun hieß es hoffen, dass das Teil der eigenen Klasse droppt. Zusammengebaut hieß das Set dann umgangssprachlich T1, in echt hatte es aber andere Namen.
> Mein Krieger T6 hieß in echt zB Schlachtrüstung des Ansturms. Ob jmd T5, T6 oder T0 trägt, weis man nur, wenn man sich mit den Sets etwas auskennt, mit der Zeit erkennt man sie am Äußeren. Die Bezeichnung T6 und Co taucht aber im Spiel nicht auf. Ein Gnomenhexer mit quietschbuntem Helm, der breiter als der Gnom hoch ist und sich ausbreitenden Flügeln erkennt das geschulte Wowauge gleich als T6 für Hexenmeister
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Super, jetzt kann ich etwas mit der abgekürzten Bezeichnung anfangen. Danke.


----------



## Olynth (18. August 2008)

Mitrapriester-Viconia schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr WoW und AoC vergleicht solltet ihr auch WoW am Anfang hernehmen (Das mehr Bugs hatte als AoC zumindest nach diesen paar Monanten)



Ja die Problematik daran ist nur:

Das Funcom hätte aus den Fehlern lernen können die Blizzard da gemacht hatt, aber es ist nicht geschehen... Codemasters hatts schon besser gemacht mit HdRO, abwarten was mit WAR passiert.

Man kann generell 2004-2005 nicht mit heute vergleichen, das kann auch niemand leugnen.

Mfg


----------



## erwo (18. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> WoW ist nun mal branchenkönig und hat maßstäbe gesetzt - sehr hohe maßstäbe.



Nein, hat es nicht.

Das ganze WoW ist komplett zusammengeklaut, getaugt hats noch nie etwas.
Nichtmal solche besonders "tollen" Sachen wie das Schachevent in Kara ist
von Blizz, sogar das hat die ärmliche Bude geklaut.
Ausserdem fehlen in WoW jede Menge Features, das kann doch nix, ausser
Anfängertauglich.

Und last but not least, WoW iss hier doch eigentlich Off Topic, sind im AOC
Forum.

Gruss,
erwo

http://de.daocpedia.eu/index.php/ML_2.5


----------



## abszu (18. August 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Nein, hat es nicht.
> 
> Das ganze WoW ist komplett zusammengeklaut, getaugt hats noch nie etwas.
> Nichtmal solche besonders "tollen" Sachen wie das Schachevent in Kara ist
> ...



Bei AoC haben die es nichtmal geschafft, sich ne eigene Story auszudenken... ;D


----------



## Yaglan (18. August 2008)

Ahaj da hat wer nur Horde gespielt... Daher kennt er nur die Story von denen...... Hast du das nachgelesen? Weil wenn du es gespielt hast dann wüsstet du was bei den anderen Rassen gesagt wird. den ähm die Campagnen muss man nacheinander frei spielen. 

Klar ist die Story erhalöten in WoW. Aber wenn man es mit Warcraft vergleicht eher sehr Mager.
Warcraft hatte eine sehr dichte und gute Story. in WoW wurde mal was erzählt und dann war es weg und dann kam wieder ein Happen und es kam wieder nichts. Ab BC kam es einen eher dahin geklatscht vor.

In AoC sind nicht nur deine Schicksals Quests nicht die geschichte. Sonders es geht einzig und allein um dich. Das Drumherum das ist die geschichte. 
Es ist was anderes. Die bekannteste Person in den Spiel wird von den Bürgern geehrt und verachtet.
Einige Wünschen ihn den Tod andere sind froh das er der König ist. So deutlich wird das in WoW nicht dargestellt.

Ich frage mich grad wieso so viele aufgehört haben. Die meisten bestimmt weil vieles noch nicht enthalten ist und wegen Bugs was ist dwenn das spiel ausgereifter ist. Es muss ja net heissen das das spiel keiner mehr kaufen wird. 

Vom Inhalt der Charactere her ist AoC besser neuer als WoW. Was mir mehr zu sagt.


----------



## Firderis (19. August 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Bei AoC haben die es nichtmal geschafft, sich ne eigene Story auszudenken... ;D


Auch jemand der nur die Aufgaben bei den Questtexten liest, aber sonst mit den Augen auf die Minimap starrt und dabei alles im sich herum vergisst? AoC hat mehr als genug Geschichte, welche sich vor allem um den Hof dreht. Oder aber um das Gebiet, in welchem Du Dich befindest. Also rein von der Geschichte her kann man AoC nichts vorwerfen, in dem Punkt kann man sich in dem MMO verlieren. Zumindest stärker als bei manchem "Konkurrenten".

AoC krankt an anderen Punkten. Grafik, Atmosphäre und Geschichte gehören sicherlich nicht dazu


----------



## Evereve (19. August 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Nein, hat es nicht.
> 
> Das ganze WoW ist komplett zusammengeklaut



Naja, Blizz setzt da auf eine ähnliche Taktik wie viele Musikbands heute. Sie klauben sich bereits bestehende Sachen zusammen und unerfahrene Spieler erkennen es nicht als geklaut. 
Dudelt heute irgendeine Tekknoband eine nznznznz Version von "Poison", jubeln die Teenies in der Disco über den neuen Hit und mir tut Alice Cooper nur noch leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genauso gehts Spielern, die vor Wow noch nicht viel gespielt haben. Die meinen, in jetzt neuen Spielen Dinge zu entdecken, die man von wow geklaut hat. Dabei hat sich wow selbst wo anders bedient.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (19. August 2008)

Hallo,

habe AOC jetzt knapp 3 Monate gespielt und muss sagen, an dem Spiel fehlt mir irgendwas. Ich finde die Story, die Spieltiefe, die Quests, die Grafik, die Landschaft und den Sound viel besser als in WoW. Aber warum auch immer, ich finde mich bis heute nicht wirklich zurecht, suche verzweifelt Instanzen oder neue Gebiete, verfahre mich dauernd mit dem Kutcher und habe immer noch keinen Plan, wie das PVP- System funktioniert. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich in die Battlegrounds komme und was es genau mit der Gildenstadt auf sich hat. Auch der Handel (Auktion) unter Spielern fluppt nicht richtig, weiß nie, wie viel ich für welches Teil ansetzen kann.

Meinen Talentbaum (Dunkler Templer) habe ich auch noch nicht richtig durchschaut, die Beschreibungen sind mir zu unpräzise. 

Die Skillungen, sowie die Ausrüstungsgegenstände sind mir ebenfalls ein Rätsel. Weiß oft nicht, welche Attribute jetzt genau was bewirken und wofür sie gut sind.

Alles in allem hat sich (wahrscheinlich auch wegen den ganzen Problemen) nicht so richtige Spiellust eingestellt. Bin wieder zu WoW zurück, merke aber hier, das Game is ausgelutscht. Würde gerne AoC weiterspielen aber mir fehlt da einfach die richtige Anbindung. Hatte ne Gilde, die sich aufgelöst hat und bin einer neuen Gilde beigetreten. Die hat sich nun auch aufgelöst. Jetzt bin ich wieder in ner neuen Gilde und dessen Gildenmeister will mit mir eine Arena Gruppe in WoW machen (wohlgemerkt, Gilde aus AoC). Ich befürchte, die Gilde is bald auch weg.

Wie ist das denn bei Euch abgegangen? Hab ich einfach nur pech? bin ich zu blöd?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (19. August 2008)

@MC-Chaos

Leider geht es mir ähnlich wie Dir, ich hatte irgendwann das gleiche Gefühl. Vielleicht wird man mit jedem MMO ein wenig abgestumpfter und man wird nicht mehr so an das neue Produkt gebunden, aber es ist eindeutiger Fakt dass es in WoW mehr zu tun gibt. Über sinnvolle Tätigkeiten oder nicht mag man sich streiten. 

AoC fehlt es an Betätigungsfeldern, noch. Die Gildenkämpfe, welche das Salz in der Suppe sein sollten, funktionieren entweder nicht oder sind noch nicht fertig gestellt. Und als Einzelspieler kehrt irgendwann, viel zu früh, Langeweile ein.


----------



## Pacster (19. August 2008)

Mc-Chaos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe AOC jetzt knapp 3 Monate gespielt und muss sagen, an dem Spiel fehlt mir irgendwas. Ich finde die Story, die Spieltiefe, die Quests, die Grafik, die Landschaft und den Sound viel besser als in WoW. Aber warum auch immer, ich finde mich bis heute nicht wirklich zurecht, suche verzweifelt Instanzen oder neue Gebiete, verfahre mich dauernd mit dem Kutcher und habe immer noch keinen Plan, wie das PVP- System funktioniert. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich in die Battlegrounds komme und was es genau mit der Gildenstadt auf sich hat. Auch der Handel (Auktion) unter Spielern fluppt nicht richtig, weiß nie, wie viel ich für welches Teil ansetzen kann.
> 
> ...





Freu dich auf Wotlk. Ernsthaft. Das ist zwar kein neues Spiel...aber die Spieltiefe ist deutlich besser als in BC und es kommt richtig Stimmung auf. Natürlich sind 5 von 6 Quests nunmal der stinknormale MMORPG-Einheitsbrei...aber es ist auch immer mal wieder eine richtig gute Quest dabei. Die einzelnen Stützpunkte(soweit ich sie kenne) scheinen alle eine eigene Geschichte zu haben und sind nicht einfach nur dahingeklatschte Quest-Hubs. Dazu begegnet einem immer wieder der Lichking. Schon jetzt wirkt das Addon viel, viel, viel fertiger als AoC ne Woche vor release.
Wenn mans wirklich erleben will, muss man aber wohl 2-3 Monate nach release warten weil man sonst nunmal das nervige Problem von zu vielen spielern im questgebiet hat.


----------



## Evereve (19. August 2008)

@ MS Chaos

Mit den Gilden geht es vielen Leute so. Einige haben Glück in einer richtig guten zu landen, aber 80% der Gilden sind Zweckgemeinschaften wegen der Gildenstädte. 
Ich war bei release in einer Gilde, deren Leiter mich beim questen angesprochen hat. Da war ich genau eine Woche, dann haben alle angefangen wie irr zu streiten und die Gilde löste sich auf o.O

Zwei Wochen später bin ich in eine andere, dort wars anfangs total nett. Dann waren einige fertig mit leveln und hauten in eine Raidgilde ab. Das hat den Gildenleiter so gefrustet, dass er die Gilde aufgelöst hat. 

MMOs sind allg viel schnelllebiger geworden. Bei Wow bin ich zu release mit 4 Freunden auf ca lvl 20 rum in eine Gilde und war da sehr lange. Mit den Leuten, mit denen ich das erste mal in Zul Gurrub raiden ging, war ich den ganzen alten content über bis Naxx unterwegs, dann wurde das Bündnis leider aufgelöst da viele mit BC aufhörten. 
Aber gerade im letzten Jahr hat sich das Gildenleben sehr geändert. Es wurde für viele Leute ganz normal, von einer Gilde in die nächste zu hoppen, sich zu equippen und weiterzuziehen. Die meisten sind mit ihrer Gilde nicht mehr wirklich verbunden sondern nutzen sie als Sprungbrett oder Zweckgemeinschaft. Das widerrum frustet Raid- und Gildenleiter, sie schmeissen alles hin, die Gilde ist kaputt.


----------



## abszu (19. August 2008)

Firderis schrieb:


> Auch jemand der nur die Aufgaben bei den Questtexten liest, aber sonst mit den Augen auf die Minimap starrt und dabei alles im sich herum vergisst? AoC hat mehr als genug Geschichte, welche sich vor allem um den Hof dreht. Oder aber um das Gebiet, in welchem Du Dich befindest. Also rein von der Geschichte her kann man AoC nichts vorwerfen, in dem Punkt kann man sich in dem MMO verlieren. Zumindest stärker als bei manchem "Konkurrenten".
> 
> AoC krankt an anderen Punkten. Grafik, Atmosphäre und Geschichte gehören sicherlich nicht dazu



War doch nur Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich meinte damit, daß WoW auf einer "eigenen" Geschichte basiert, während AoC halt lizenziert ist.


----------



## Emokeksii (19. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vorgefertigte Quests haben absolut rein gar nichts mit Rollenspiel zu tun.
> 
> Rollenspiel ist wenn Spieler in einer selbst erdachten Story interagieren. In Ultima Online haben wir uns auch selbst Quests erdacht und veranstaltet. Aber "Töte 10 Wölfe für Harrison Jones" - das ist nichtmal Schmalspur RP.
> 
> Quests in der Art wie sie Wow, AOC und ähnliche verwenden dienen zu 95% nur dem Ziel das Leveln solo zu ermöglichen und weniger langweilig erscheinen zu lassen. Das ist sicher nichts schlechtes, nur ist mir der Preis dafür zu hoch wenn am Ende die eigentlichen Spielmechaniken fehlen.



Würd ich auch so sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mir ist erlich gesagt die quest " 3 Faule orks zu schlagen" so wie " Töten 10 mal das was ich nen unglaublichen hass draufh ab " oder " Töte den boss ich hab meine tage" lieber als wenn ich alles mach ohne irgend ne aufgabe zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar sind sie im grunde nur ne vorgaugelei das man ne aufgabe hat aber grad das treibt einen dann voran und manche quests wie zb die buch quests in Herr der ringe treiben dabei noch ein bischen geschichte ins spiel.

Dazu gibts bei manchen auch noch schöne belohnungen die ich mir nicht wirklich um sonst bei irgend nen stand abholen will sondern es schon ok finde wenn man sie durch quest kriegt zb hab ich bei Tabulrasa eine Modelrakete gekriegt und zünde sine jetzt als ritual immer wenn ich on komm und off gehe =P


----------



## nefer (20. August 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Nein, hat es nicht.
> 
> Das ganze WoW ist komplett zusammengeklaut, getaugt hats noch nie etwas.
> Nichtmal solche besonders "tollen" Sachen wie das Schachevent in Kara ist
> ...



Dazu sag ich- besser gut geklaut als schlecht selber erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum kampfsystem:

Wer behauptet, dass das kamfpsystem in aoc dynamischer oder mehr skillabhängig ist, der sollt noch mal überlegen. Das gegenteil ist der fall.
Anstatt dynamisch zu sein muss ich eine kombo auswählen und dann 3-5 richtungsschläge anbringen- ich drück also auch immer die gleichen tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ca 5s wird dann der komboeffekt gewirkt- nicht wirklich dynamisch. Auch sonst im pvp kompletter blödsinn. Resultat: preloading von kombos. 3schläge in die luft, der letzte auf den gegner. Super system 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für pve geht’s, aber für pvp versagt es vollkommen

Zum reisen:
In aoc ist bei mir nie ein wirkliches gefühl von immersion aufgekommen.
Alles in winzige, lineare zonen unterteilt die jeweils instanziert sind. Total langweilig. Da schafft eine durchgängige welt einfach ein viel besseres spielgefühl. Die greifenreiter in wow waren dazu noch eine geniale idee um sich nicht nur shcneller fortzubewegen sondern auch ein gefühl einer beständigen, „realen“ welt zu erschaffen, da man durch die richtige welt flog und leute auf greifen oder unter am boden sehen konnte.
Erst mit aoc ist mir aufgefallen wie gut diese idee im grunde war.
Das teleporten und zonen hingegen zerstört jegliches gefühl einer durchgängigen welt. Leider.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badrobot (21. August 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich- besser gut geklaut als schlecht selber erfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Endlich spricht es mal jemand an. Innovation in alle ehren, aber gut funktionierende Systeme, Konzepte und Ideen wieder zu verwerten ist nicht dumm oder schlecht, sondern einfach Clever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: 
Was mich an AoC stört, ist das riesen Marketinggeschwafel - alles heiße Luft. Ich erinner mich noch über ein Jahr vor Release "Wir sind eigentlich fertig, aber wollen das es Perfekt wird...haha xD 
Das Klassendesign ist langweilig, die Inhalte unfertiges und das Interface eine Zumutung. Optik war fein, aber da hört es schon fast wieder auf :\


----------



## Pacster (21. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Würd ich auch so sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ist aber schon irgendwie lustig das man ganz genau weiß "das ist ein neuer Mob...den habe ich ja noch nie gesehen...gleich gibts sicher ne quest wo ich den killen muss"....badabing...2 minuten später hat man die entsprechende Quest. ;-)
Wobei man sagen muss das es offenbar in Wotlk jetzt doch einige Mobs gibt, die nur dazu da sind einen bei der Questerfüllung zu stören und nicht zwangsläufig auch ne eigene Quest haben wo man sie killen muss. Sowas gabs glaube ich bei BC noch nicht(da war einem klar: Jeder mob der rumläuft muss irgendwann irgendwie für irgendwen gekillt werden...man musste nur noch den questgeber finden)....;-)


----------



## Deadwool (22. August 2008)

Firderis schrieb:


> Leider geht es mir ähnlich wie Dir, ich hatte irgendwann das gleiche Gefühl. Vielleicht wird man mit jedem MMO ein wenig abgestumpfter und man wird nicht mehr so an das neue Produkt gebunden, aber es ist eindeutiger Fakt dass es in WoW mehr zu tun gibt. Über sinnvolle Tätigkeiten oder nicht mag man sich streiten.


Da muss ich Dir recht geben. Einer der Schlüsselpunkte für Langzeitmotivation in einem MMO sind Ziele. Und davon gibts in AoC definitiv nicht genug zur Zeit. Auch sollten sich die nicht erst mit dem erreichen der Hlöchststufe zeigen, sondern über die gesamte Entwicklung des Charakters verteilt sein. Berufe sind zB eine gute Möglichkeit Ziele zu stecken. zB Rüstungen die man herstellen und zB ausbauen kann je höher man kommt im Level. In AoC sind die Berufe unfertig und unnötig in die Länge gezogen. Dass man erst mit Level 20 die ersten Resourcen abbauen kann ist eigentlich schon spät, aber dass man bis Level 50 warten muss um die nächste Stufe anzugehen ist ein Schuss in den Ofen. Bis dahin hat man vergessen wie man das Werkzeug halten muss.
Ein gutes Ziel das es bereits gibt in Age of Conan ist zB die Reitfähigkeit und der Erwerb des Reittiers mit Level 40. Sich endlich schneller fortbewegen zu können motiviert viele bis 40 zu leveln. 
Danach herrscht gähnende Leere. Zwar kann man mit 40 endlich zwei Handwerksberufe lernen, aber kaum hat man damit angefangen, muss man wieder 10 Level warten ...

Dungeons / Instanzen können auch motivierend sein. Getuschel in der Gilde. Instanz sowiso, mega gefährlich, kann man erst mit Level 55 und gut ausgerüsteter Gruppe angehen, aber lohnt sich voll weil tolle Bosskämpfe und gute Ausrüstung.... Also arbeitet man darauf hin. 
Bei AoC sind die Dungeons nichts spezielles und können alles sein, vom solo Spaziergang bis zur hammerharten Raid Herausforderung. Motiviert von den relativ leichten Solo Dungeons mit Normal Mobs wie zB Haus von Bubshur, oder die Kanalisation von Tortage  stolpert man in Khopschef mal in die Schwarze Festung, weil man ein paar Quests offen hat drin. Dann kriegt man von den ersten Elite Mobs dermassen auf die Fresse dass man von da an einen grossen Bogen um alle Quests macht die in einen Dungeon führen. Das kanns doch nicht sein. Und dass man einen Elite Gegner selbst 10-20 Level später, wo er schon längst nicht mehr angreift, nicht besiegen kann, ist ebenfalls frustrierend.


----------



## etmundi (22. August 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Einer der Schlüsselpunkte für Langzeitmotivation in einem MMO sind Ziele.



Vollkommen richtig.
Ein weiterer Punkt für Langzeitmotivation ist aber meiner Meinug nach aber auch die Möglichkeit, sich auch mal etwas anders die Zeit in einem Spiel zu vertreiben und/oder einfach Spass haben. Ich kann hier leider nur die Gründe anführen, warum ich so lange WoW gespielt habe. 
Gibt es vergleichbares auch in AoC, auch nach erreichen des Lvl.-Caps (oder ist zumindest geplant) ,z.B.:

1. Geschäfte im AH tätigen (billig ersteigern, teurer verkaufen, stark nachgefragte Sachen farmen).
2. Duelle
3. PvP Raids wie damals auf Crossroads.
4. Anderen bei deren Klassenquests helfen, z.B Mount für Hexenmeister.
5. Elite-Mobs, welche einen beim levln. ständig genervt haben (T-Rex im Unguro u.a.) zusammen killen (macht keinen größeren       Sinn, machte aber spass sich zu rächen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
6. Pre-Quests für Inis erledigen (die meisten sind heute ja leider nicht mehr erforderlich)
7. Einfach mal in der Hauptstadt abhängen und bisschen quatschen/am Lagerfeuer sitzen.

Oder gibt es ganz andere Sachen, womit man sich die Zeit verteiben kann.

Wie gesagt, dass waren einige der weiteren Gründe, warum ich WoW lange gespielt habe. Immer nur auf Itemjagt gehn is eh nix für mich.
Das soll jetzt auch kein Lobgesang auf WoW sein, sondern einfach nur eine Darlegung meiner Gründe, warum ich WoW gespielt habe. Ander finden diese Sachen womöglich langweilig, aber die Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Yaglan (22. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig.
> Ein weiterer Punkt für Langzeitmotivation ist aber meiner Meinug nach aber auch die Möglichkeit, sich auch mal etwas anders die Zeit in einem Spiel zu vertreiben und/oder einfach Spass haben. Ich kann hier leider nur die Gründe anführen, warum ich so lange WoW gespielt habe.
> Gibt es vergleichbares auch in AoC, auch nach erreichen des Lvl.-Caps (oder ist zumindest geplant) ,z.B.:
> 
> ...



Ein Aktions Haus gibt es nicht nur ein handelsposten. Du legtzt ware in dein Inventar ab. Und ja kannst dir aussuchen ob du es Lagern oder verkaufen willst. 
Dann setzt du ein Preis dran. Das bleibt solange zum verkauft bis es gekauft wurden ist oder du es anders verwerten willst. 

Man kann es nur für das geld kaufen für das was der Käufer haben will. 

Lagerfeuer? hm in AoC gehst du in die Taverne. Und da spielt jeder mit. Raids hm achso pvp Raids so wie in WoW gibt es nicht eine andere Fraktion anzugreifen. Oder Stätde. Man schliest sich zusammen und Jagd andere. Aber vorsicht auf ein RP Server muss man richtig damit umgehen.


Kann sein das WoW durch die nicht Instancen und so mehr Atmosfaere habt. Aber MMO haben ein hohes Sucht Potential und das hat WoW mehr als genug. Daher befürwarte ich AoC denn da spiele ich ein spiel. Habe auch mehr das gefühl dazu.


----------



## DjunGen (28. August 2008)

Ich persönlich finde das amüsant wie sich andere Firmen mit Blizzard messen wollen.
Als WoW rauskam war das Neuland für Blizzard. Sie haben alle teils viel zu komplizierten Spielmechaniken total vereinfacht und WoW für jedermann zugänglich gemacht. Dies war revolutionär. Dieser Schachzug spielte Blizzard Milliarden von Dollar ein, welche sie in die Entwicklung, Personal, Equipment und Support steckten.
Für alle die es immernoch nicht kapiert haben. Blizzard ist mitlerweile kein kleines Entwicklerstudio in Californien mehr, was aus nem Cheffe, nem Programmierer, 2 Büroräume wo 6 Entwickler drinsitzen, nem Server den der Cheffe mit seinem Privat PC hostet und ner Sekretärin.
Blizzard ist mitlerweile zu einem Milliardenschweren Concern geworden, der über gigantische Mittel verfügt. Sie haben 100mal soviele Mitarbeiter wie Funcom und Co. Die haben mitlerweile ne eigene Postleitzahl und Schilder auf der Autobahn zeigen den weg zum Firmenkomplex.
Wie kann man also finanzielle NIEMANDE, völlig unbedeutende Spielefirmen die sich an ein MMO wagen auch nur ansatzweise mit dem Riesen Blizzard vergleichen? Blizzard ist wohl einer der einzigen Entwickler, die über soviel Zeit verfügen wie Sie wollen.

Ich versuche doch auch nicht mit Paris Hilton mitzuhalten, wenn ich mein erstes eigenes Hotel eröffne.
Auch WAR ist hier gemeint. Sicher haben Sie EA im Rücken, die Ihnen Geld reinspritzen. Aber man kann diese Finanzen nicht ansatzweise mit denen von Blizzard vergleichen.

Das einzige was eine Spieleschmiede schaffen kann um auf den Zug von Blizzard aufzuspringen, wäre ein Game was ein völlig neues Spielsystem beinhaltet und revoltionär ist. Mit Spielinhalt, komplexität, Support und Perfektion im selben Spielsystem wie WoW kann sich derzeit absolut niemand mit Blizzard messen.

Ich kann mir auch kein besseres Haus bauen als das von Bill Gates. Das kann ich mir 3mal groß vornehmen und ankündigen. Selbst wenn mein Haus besser ist läßt Bill Gates 500 Mio springen und ist wieder besser. Das ist einfach eine andere Finanzliga. Sehts ein!


----------



## Coup de grâce (28. August 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Kann sein das WoW durch die nicht Instancen und so mehr Atmosfaere habt. Aber MMO haben ein hohes Sucht Potential und das hat WoW mehr als genug. Daher befürwarte ich AoC denn da spiele ich ein spiel. Habe auch mehr das gefühl dazu.



Ich glaube, ich spreche für einige hier, wenn ich frage: WTF???


----------



## Pacster (28. August 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich spreche für einige hier, wenn ich frage: WTF???



Naja...wer weiß, vielleicht hat der Ärmste schon Die Anonymen Alkoholiker, n Drogenentzug und ne Sex-Sucht-Therapie hinter sich...und ist daher dankbar wenn ein Spiel atmosphärisch so Schrott ist das erst garkeine Gefahr besteht das er wieder einer Sucht verfällt. Soll ja sehr suchtanfällige Menschen geben...deshalb kann man sich in Kasinos ja auch sperren lassen. ;-)


----------



## Albatou (28. August 2008)

Wow: Langweilig weil alt
=> Burning Crusade: Langweilig weil alt
=> Wrath of the Lich King: Langweilig weils nichts wirklich neus gibt.

AoC: Langweilig weil ... schlecht


----------



## nefer (28. August 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Wow: Langweilig weil alt
> => Burning Crusade: Langweilig weil alt
> => Wrath of the Lich King: Langweilig weils nichts wirklich neus gibt.
> 
> AoC: Langweilig weil ... schlecht



hehe schön auf den punkt gebracht.


----------



## DreiHaare (28. August 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Und wieso man AoC mit den anfang von WoW vergleichen hm da fällt mir ein das kann man wirklich nicht. Die anforderungen sind höher geworden das kann sein aber es ist was Komplizierter.
> 
> Man darf AoC überhaupt nicht mit WoW vergleichen es ist eine Komplett andere Klasse.
> Jedes spiel Läuft auf verschiedene Engine. Und das was bei WoW benutzt wurde war eher alt als Neu. Man hatdies schon in anderen spielen benutzt und konnte daraus lernen.
> ...



Was für ein Gefasel...sowas kommt dabei raus, wenn man keinerlei Ahnung hat und trotzdem unbedingt etwas mitreden möchte.


----------



## Miages (28. August 2008)

hm... also ich kann dazu nur sagen, ich spiele wow seit release und es macht mir immer noch spass. raiden farmen pvp twinks ranwachsen sehen.

aber ich spiele auch aoc  es macht mir auch spass. leider hab ich mich noch nicht so in die server community eingefunden :/ war wohl zu sehr damit beschäftigt rauszufinden welche klasse am ehesten zu mir passt. ich hänge dann halt mit meinen wow gildies im ts und berichte ihnen von meinen aoc abenteuern ^^ 
wenn man aoc noch ein bissel entwicklungszeit lässt und nicht alles von anfang an schlecht redet wären solche threats hier unnötig. 

ich meine warum vergleichen? die meisten die hier rum whinen haben eh das ziel war zu spielen wenns da ist. 
dem grossteil der wow community ists eh wurscht was mit aoc ist. 
ich werde halt weiter hauptsächlich wow spielen meine kleinen schnuffis in aoc weiter hochspielen und auf jeden auch mal in war reinschnuppern.

mimimi kann ich mir genug anhören wenn ich auf arbeit bin  am pc sitze ich um spass zu haben und jeder muss halt wissenwas ihm spass macht vielen macht aoc spass vielen macht wow spass. 

das ist doch genau das gleiche als wenn ich als hoffenheim fan sagen würde hey was seid ihr denn für nappes, ihr seid ja immer noch bayern münchen fans... das ist doch "ausgelutscht" jedes jahr meister immer erfolgreich ... und alles geklaut  die guten spieler sind alles keine urbayern ihr diebe ! 
hoffenheim ist neu, hoffenheim ist mal was anderes  hoffenheim hat potential ! 

naja ^^ aber es wäre ja auch langweilig ohne flame threats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so hatte ich bei der raidbereitschaft wenigstens was zu tun (sehr erheitert den kompletten threat gelesen)


----------



## Validus (28. August 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich- besser gut geklaut als schlecht selber erfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Völliger Schwachsinn die Zonen sind nicht klein ich merke nicht wirklich einen Unterschied da zu WoW des stört ein ga nicht.


----------



## Pacster (29. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn die Zonen sind nicht klein ich merke nicht wirklich einen Unterschied da zu WoW des stört ein ga nicht.




Zu diesem Kommentar kann man nur sagen: Spielt die Anfängerinsel. Habt ihr das durch und behauptet das die Zonen und Ladebildschirme die Welt nicht total zerschneiden...dann wars wohl doch nicht AoC was ihr gerade gespielt habt.

Validus...das was du trägst ist schon keine rosarote Brille mehr....das ist ein Augenkissen.


----------



## nefer (29. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn die Zonen sind nicht klein ich merke nicht wirklich einen Unterschied da zu WoW des stört ein ga nicht.



jo geenau wahnsinnig riesig die zonen... -.-

tut mir leid wenn du da wirklich keinen unterschied zu wow merkst kann ich dir auch net helfen...

was ich mir erwartet hab, bzw. gern hätt wär eine durchgängige welt welche nur in den nötigen bereichen instanziert ist (guppen dungeons usw).

mit einem reisesystem bei dem man wirklich in eine kutsche einsteigt und durch die welt fährt- die vielleicht auch mal überfallen werden kann- von mobs oder spielern.

sowas wär next gen, was fc abgeliefert hat is doch der x-te aufguss, ein abklatsch und das schlechter als die originale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradka (2. September 2008)

Mal an alle die nicht wollen das man WoW und AOC vergleicht 
natürlich hat WoW Vorsprung weil es 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und AOC ist eben neu aber wieso nicht vergleichen?
WoW ist jetzt ein gutees MMO AOC ist jetzt scheiße
was soll mich das interessiern wenn AOC potential hat wen WoW jetzt gut ist
ich bezahle nicht damit das Spiel gut wird ich bezahle weil das Spiel gut ist.
Einigen gefällt sicher AOC besser wieso auch nicht
aber der vergleich zu einem anderen MMO ist gerechtfertigt der vergleich zum größten MMO bisher naheliegend

Also der vergleich ist berechtigt einigen ist WoW zu ausgelutscht aber alle die neu mit MMOs anfangen oder mit einem der beiden muss sich die frage stellen gefällt mir gute Grafik dafür ein bescheidenes Spiel oder gefällt mir ein ausgezeichnetes Spiel(gameplay) mit beschissener grafik das offensichtlich den meisten besser gefällt (Anmerkung 10Mio WoW Abozahler vs 400k Leute von denen im nächsten Monat vermutlich 200k ausscheiden) 

Das mag jetzt ein einfacher Vergleich sein aber ich will die Argumentation welches Spiel besser ist hier nicht ausführen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte damit endlich einen Fortschritt im Kampf gegen die allmächtigen Totschlagargumente erringen

PS: Ähnliches gilt für WAR wobei man eine neue Argumentation benutzen müsste


----------



## Coup de grâce (2. September 2008)

Dradka schrieb:


> was soll mich das interessiern wenn AOC potential hat wen WoW jetzt gut ist



Gebe dir im Großen und Ganzen recht.

Und die Sache mit dem AoC-Potential ist inzwischen auch nur noch lächerlich.

So gesehen hat mein Satz alter Winterreifen auch Potential. Bastel ich 'n Fahrgestell dran, kann mich einer anschieben. Bau ich 'nen Motor ein, fährt das Konstrukt von selbst. Ist dann zwar immer noch kein Auto und wird wohl auch nie eins werden, aber hauptsache "Potential" ...


----------

